# Spray or not to spray?



## stone09 (Feb 11, 2012)

I am new to this forum and to owning a Sulcata so taking all the advice anyone can give to me. I use the coconut substrate but I was reading in other forums that it needs to be very humid. Should I be spraying the substrate? Thank you.


----------



## Luke225 (Feb 12, 2012)

stone09 said:


> I am new to this forum and to owning a Sulcata so taking all the advice anyone can give to me. I use the coconut substrate but I was reading in other forums that it needs to be very humid. Should I be spraying the substrate? Thank you.



How old is your sulcata?


----------



## stone09 (Feb 12, 2012)

February 19 will be four months.


----------



## wellington (Feb 12, 2012)

Humidity of 80, temps not lower then 80 if your humidity is correct. Please read the threads at the bottom of my post, both pertain to raising a smooth healthy sulcata. And yes spray


----------



## ascott (Feb 12, 2012)

Since such a young baby...make sure to use warm to hot water yo fill your bottle for spraying...it creates a warm mist/spray versus a cold shocking spray...just what I do and have tried both ways with the redfoot tortoise here...cold water causes them to tuck in or try to exit to the other end of the enclosure..but the bottle filled with really warm to bit water causes them to come to the sprayer and they sit in the spray and remain there until I stop....


----------



## Zamric (Feb 12, 2012)

I spray my Leopards with warm water a couple of times a day but they really huddle up to the Ultrasonic fogger I have and use with hot water (120*) it releases a warm cloud of fog that rolls around their humid hide. They Both crawl to the top of the hide and let the fog roll over them till it stops (about 10 min)... then they get up and walkaway.


----------



## HtVic (Feb 12, 2012)

Zamric said:


> I spray my Leopards with warm water a couple of times a day but they really huddle up to the Ultrasonic fogger I have and use with hot water (120*) it releases a warm cloud of fog that rolls around their humid hide. They Both crawl to the top of the hide and let the fog roll over them till it stops (about 10 min)... then they get up and walkaway.



do you use humi controller to control the Ultrasonic fogger? or you just let it run until reach certain point of humi, then you stop it manually?


----------



## Zamric (Feb 12, 2012)

It will run till the water hits a certain level. It is in a bowl that allows bout 1.5 inches of submersion. this equal @ 6oz of water that will turn to warm mist in about a 10-15 min period. I do this twice a day...so far. I should note that I was never able to get my Hydrometer to regester over 75% humidity and it has never made it there since. I'm certain it is defective because I can almost raise fish in this tank!


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Feb 12, 2012)

Spray is good. Like others said, make sure the water is warm. Spray the substrate and torts as well.


----------



## DanaLachney (Feb 12, 2012)

Should the water be dechlorinated or is tap fine?


----------



## HtVic (Feb 12, 2012)

Zamric said:


> It will run till the water hits a certain level. It is in a bowl that allows bout 1.5 inches of submersion. this equal @ 6oz of water that will turn to warm mist in about a 10-15 min period. I do this twice a day...so far. I should note that I was never able to get my Hydrometer to regester over 75% humidity and it has never made it there since. I'm certain it is defective because I can almost raise fish in this tank!



or maybe it is because your hydrometer doesn't accurate.
what kind of fogger are you using?


----------



## bigred (Feb 12, 2012)

ascott said:


> Since such a young baby...make sure to use warm to hot water yo fill your bottle for spraying...it creates a warm mist/spray versus a cold shocking spray...just what I do and have tried both ways with the redfoot tortoise here...cold water causes them to tuck in or try to exit to the other end of the enclosure..but the bottle filled with really warm to bit water causes them to come to the sprayer and they sit in the spray and remain there until I stop....



I spray mine with warm water to


----------



## Zamric (Feb 13, 2012)

my fog machine is an ultra-sonic vaporizer I set in a cerial bowl full of warmwater. the unit is about the size of 1/4 roll of quarters and weighs about the same. it will vaporize till the water gets down to the top of the unit then it shuts itself off.


----------

